# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ju lutem më ndihmoni me temën për diplomë

## studentja89

pershendetje!!!   jam 1 studente e viti 3 alnglishte, dhe kam zgjedhur si teme diplome FEMINIZMIN ne shqiperi para dhe pas diktatures...   do ju LUTEM te me ndihmon me materiale dhe info... Ju Faleminderit

----------


## ☆Angie☆

E thjeshtë: Google!

----------


## studentja89

flm angelina por  skam gjetur materialet qe me duhen aty..

----------


## mia@

C'do te dish konkretisht? Ne biblioteke  ke provuar te shkosh?

----------


## studentja89

mia ketu ku banoj un momentalisht ne librari nuk ekziston nje liber i tille.. keshtu qe e vetmja menyre eshte neti

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Unë gjeta këtë psh: hidhi një sy: 

http://lajme.shqiperia.com/lajme/art...o-vetem-8-mars

----------


## studentja89

oooo shum flm angelina   ja te shoh nje here, shpresoj te mar dicka ktu FALEMINDERIT

----------


## broken_smile

Nese e kupton italishten mbase kjo me poshte mund te te ndihmoje..

http://it.peacereporter.net/articolo...e+delle+Aquile

----------


## mia@

Pse nuk ben nje pyetesor me disa pyejte rreth asaj cka pretendon ti te arrish ne shqyrtimin e kesaj teme? Intervisto femra dhe meshkuj te moshave te ndryshme, dhe nxirr konkluzionin tend, pervec informacineve te ndryshme qe mund te gjesh rreth kesaj teme.  Eshte nje teme interesante ku ka shume per te diskutuar.

----------

